# DoT to submit final report on slow broadband speeds to PMO next week



## funskar (Jul 16, 2014)

DoT to submit final report on slow broadband speeds to PMO next week



The Department of Telecom (DoT) is slated to finalise by next week a report on the issues pertaining to the slow broadband speeds in the country.



DoT had made a presentation on the telecom sector to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, sources said, adding that it was decided in the meeting to prepare a report on the reasons for slow speeds of broadband.



“Presentation was made by Department of Telecom to Prime Minister… In matter related to slow broadband speeds, it was decided that DoT will submit a report in 4 weeks (July 21) on why broadband speeds are so slow in the country,” an official source said. The report may be submitted to the Prime Minister’s Office once it is finalised, sources said.



The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India has recently notified that minimum speed of broadband should be 512 kbps.

DoT to submit final report on slow broadband speeds to PMO next week


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

why next week  do it now.
i hope the presentation atleast includes the average internet speeds in other asian countries. hope the minimum speeds will be atleast 2Mbps soon.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2014)

The biggest problem is the snail speeds in unlimited mobile Internet plans after FUP. Almost all operators reduce max speeds to 40 kbps post 2 GB and just 8 kbps post 3 GB. How can one survive with such speeds?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 16, 2014)

If not 2 Mbps , than please do 1 Mbps ...  also have some minimum speed on 2g


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2014)

*2Mbps* should be the bare minimum...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> If not 2 Mbps , than please do 1 Mbps ...  also have some minimum speed on 2g



TRAI plans to implement 4 kBps as minimum mobile internet speed.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 16, 2014)

We are in the stone age.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2014)

Indeed we are . 
Implementation of technology in India is painfully slow. At least thats what has been happening till now.
Decade old technology is brought to India and we are being charged enormously huge amounts for using it.

We really need some serious growth in internet infrastructure.


----------



## Dastan (Jul 16, 2014)

What's so exciting about this :/ If lessons from past are to be taken as an example this report will merely stay on pmo's desk and accumulate dust. Sincerely Hope i am wrong though


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

at least 2 mbps after fup should be the norm .. but i would happily take 1 mbps as well

pre fup post speeds doesn't matter whether it is 4mbps or 400 mbps


----------



## $hadow (Jul 16, 2014)

Many would be happy with 1 mbps


----------



## tkin (Jul 16, 2014)

What I want is simple, 1mbps pure unlimited, no caps, willing to pay upto 1.5k for it if it works good.


PS: I know about the bsnl promotional plan, but I don't trust promotional plans, someday they will stop the plan and send me a huge bill, like they are doing for night unlimited users now.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any local ISP would happily provide you with a 1mbps pure unlimited line for 1500 bucks. What we need is the 1mbps line price to go down to 600-800 rs with immediate effect so that everyone can afford it and 2-4 mbps packages are in range of 1200-2000 rs.

Then let enough competition to take place so that ISPs engage in a higher speed offering somewhat like that's happening in hyderabad.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> What I want is simple, 1mbps pure unlimited, no caps, willing to pay upto 1.5k for it if it works good.
> 
> 
> PS: I know about the bsnl promotional plan, but I don't trust promotional plans, someday they will stop the plan and send me a huge bill, like they are doing for night unlimited users now.


Local ISPs in my area do provide pure 1mbps plan to users without any capping under 1000rs.
But reliabilty is the issue.

Expecting such a plan from Tier 1 ISP , is something questionable.

I am happy ( at least satisfied ) with wired broadband service in India , but the cost of wireless connection is a huge concern and it needs to be taken care of asap.
Wireless internet is several times more expensive than wired broadband. Alongwith the fact that 2g speeds are so inconsistent and extremely poor. 
However that too is not inexpensive. It costs cobsiderable amount of money.


----------



## tkin (Jul 16, 2014)

rj27 said:


> Any local ISP would happily provide you with a 1mbps pure unlimited line for 1500 bucks. What we need is the 1mbps line price to go down to 600-800 rs with immediate effect so that everyone can afford it and 2-4 mbps packages are in range of 1200-2000 rs.
> 
> Then let enough competition to take place so that ISPs engage in a higher speed offering somewhat like that's happening in hyderabad.


Local isps are not reliable, I have a 1mbps connection with torrent caching @ 1.25k, but it goes down at times, it may sound funny but BSNL on the other hand had proved to be very reliable for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2014)

i just want 2 mbps unlimited internet with 95% uptime without FUP under 1k rs. And the FUP system to be banished forever.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Local isps are not reliable, I have a 1mbps connection with torrent caching @ 1.25k, but it goes down at times, it may sound funny but BSNL on the other hand had proved to be very reliable for me.


Agree to that, I am myself in a similar boat my local ISP provides 1mbps for 1300 but stability is a concern while bsnl works better till the time you have a good line quality and local exchange ready to hear what you are trying to say. 
Local ISPs fail in terms of putting up solid infrastructure i.e. Better power backup in case of cable ISP and powerful AP in case of WISP. 

Tier 1 ISPs get their bandwidth/leased circuits at much cheaper price per megabit comparing to the small ISP buying 20/45/100 mbps leased line for local distribution. Plus most of them have already recovered their capex involved in infrastructure layout which is now so many years old (larger ISP). Their current major expense should be support >maintenance since their is no such up gradation or expansion visible in terms of infrastructure.

I don't see the monopoly among the big ISP breaking anyhow unless government rubs their teeth . All including bsnl have been riding the FUP bandwagon hand in hand very conveniently.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The biggest problem is the snail speeds in unlimited mobile Internet plans after FUP. Almost all operators reduce max speeds to 40 kbps post 2 GB and just 8 kbps post 3 GB. *How can one survive with such speeds?*


Back in 2009, or may be earlier, the RMA of my ADSL modem took 2 months.

To survive I resorted to BSNL Dial-Up. BSNL NetOne Portal

Used to connect @ 51.3 kbps generally.  This was way better compared to when I used Dial-Up exclusively circa 2003-2005. I used to repeatedly disconnect and reconnect until connect over 40.0 kbps was made.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Local isps are not reliable, I have a 1mbps connection with torrent caching @ 1.25k, but it goes down at times, it may sound funny but *BSNL on the other hand had proved to be very reliable* for me.


+1, [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]. Completely endorsing your comments. Whatever crappy speeds may BSNL deliver,but I still find it RELIABLE compared to private cable ISP'S(Meghbela,Wishnet even Alliance) as per feedback of their users in my area. In fact many have reverted back to BSNL.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2014)

Airtel is the best ISP in terms of uptime and reliabilty. Never had any issues when I was using their service.
It was damn expensive though compared to what local isps were offering.
But obviously for any premium there has to be a decent charge as well.


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Local isps are not reliable, I have a 1mbps connection with torrent caching @ 1.25k, but it goes down at times, it may sound funny but BSNL on the other hand had proved to be very reliable for me.



i on the other hand have a very good experience with my local isp, using it for past 5 years, completely satisfied, hardly any disconnections now, and even if there's one, it's solved in couple of hours, pings are almost always under 20ms anytime with speedtest and 60-110ms ping on singapore servers in BF3, speeds never dips below the plan speeds, so completely satisfied..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 17, 2014)

Why cant they fiber all India? I mean step by step we have enough money for it,then we are good to go.


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Why cant they fiber all India? I mean step by step we have enough money for it,then we are good to go.


Over a billion people, mostly who are uneducated, living below the poverty line, who would rather have food and a shelter, who would, without a second thought steal the cables to get some money disagrees with your comment.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

What difference this report is going to make?
It will be yet another report, just like others.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Over a billion people, mostly who are uneducated, living below the poverty line, who would rather have food and a shelter, who would, without a second thought steal the cables to get some money disagrees with your comment.


Then good luck dreaming fast and affordable unlimited Internet. Not laying a fibre network is also not going to bring down those basic services requirement. The cost of the National Optical Fibre Project due to lay fibre all over the country is fraction of the nonsensical projects getting churned up every year in a national budget that actually has a yearly spending of around 15 lakh crores. 

The benefits are countless if one has the will to look at the positives, but people prefer to bury it down citing the scarcity of other basic stuff. A broadband project is not going to halt all other important development projects of the country. The government got around 1 lakh crore plus from the sale of 3G and 4G spectrum in just 1 time and there is more spectrum auction coming next year. The estimated cost of NOFN project is around 20000cr. Even after delays and corruption if it costs 50000cr thats still not even half of the earning. And above that the revenue possibility is much on fibre thanks to its unlimited throughput capacity unlike wireless spectrum which is very low capacity in comparison.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> What difference this report is going to make?
> It will be yet another report, just like others.


Well that's the irony of this country, hopefully things will change this time around if not absolutely fantastic then at least upto some acceptable level. Don't know when will the YouTube buffering curse will go from this country without getting a burning whole in the pocket.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2014)

Time for Modi to prove whether he wants development or he is just another fad like Congress.

We need cheaper and faster internet. It can really help home businesses and open up a whole set of new economic opportunities.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Airtel is the best ISP in terms of uptime and reliabilty. Never had any issues when I was using their service.
> It was damn expensive though compared to what local isps were offering.
> But obviously for any premium there has to be a decent charge as well.



Airtel is best in terms of customer exploitation buddy.I used to have Airtel some 8 years ago.I disconnected their services and handed over their modem but still they generated a bill and finally they drew me to a court in order to settle for the period which I did not use so my father bargained with the Judge and paid 2.5k instead of 4k for that unused period.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

ico said:


> We need cheaper and faster internet.


Exactly!! you stole my words.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Airtel is best in terms of customer exploitation buddy.I used to have Airtel some 8 years ago.I disconnected their services and handed over their modem but still they generated a bill and finally they drew me to a court in order to settle for the period which I did not use so my father bargained with the Judge and paid 2.5k instead of 4k for that unused period.



it depends .sometimes it is good and sometime it is bad and it depends on area too. i had a bad experience with idea netsetter and an almost similar experience like you.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 18, 2014)

Iam doing good with MTNL DELHI 1 MBPS @ 999 , excluding 12.36%  taxes and Modem rent of rs 75 also 200 calls free on landlinee


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Iam doing good with MTNL DELHI 1 MBPS @ 999 , excluding 12.36%  taxes and Modem rent of rs 75 also 200 calls free on landlinee


5 years ago, you were using the same plan.

Shouldn't internet be cheaper now?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 18, 2014)

I was on 650 1 MBPS TRUE UL from airtel, But airtel found out that i was getting it and shifted me automatically to a FUP plan.
Anyway,1 Mbps should be minimum


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2014)

I have gone to the lengths (and failed ofc) of gathering funds to start an ISP to get better speeds/latency. (FYI it takes around 1Cr to set up a small/med sized one)
I hope they actually do something to improve the quality of service as well. TATA, Reliance and Airtel are the only corporations in India that can lease out huge bandwidths to companies, yet their Internet seems to be the costliest (for me; my locality). Contention ratios, however are much lower for them compared to other ISPs (Reliance has the lowest I think) which determines the quality you get. A 5Mbps connection having a contention ratio of 1:10 is much much reliable and better than a 20Mbps connection with 1:50 ratio. Then again, it depends on the number of users for your area.
Our NIB is using way too much traffic for IRCTC and related services, which gets those routes populated. Improvements in routing and infrastructure is also required for an "increase" in "speed", which all makes one think about schemes such as fastlane internet. I really fear that the Indian people won't bother about it and soon we'll all have


> "Slow YouTube? Buy our <insert cheesy name> booster plan for Hi-Speed YouTube HD streaming*"
> 
> *plans available from 599/- per month**
> **speeds subjected to traffic availability - upto 10Mbps
> #Max contention ratio - Normal 1:50, Fastlane 1:15


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 18, 2014)

Me on BSNL ULD999 (₹999) Home Combo BB plan ...
Wishing and hoping for increased speeds,and the HOLY GRAIL!!! of 1Mbps~2Mbps* unlimited* after FUP.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it depends .sometimes it is good and sometime it is bad and it depends on area too. i had a bad experience with idea netsetter and an almost similar experience like you.



very true. i had Airtel BB since 2008. got it disconnected in 2010. someone came to collect modem but i was not there. i told them on phone to collect it from my new address. they never turned up. after trying to persuade me for keeping it / transferring it for a month (rent free) they disconnected it as the area was not covered by them (no extra bills received). got Photon+ then. within 6 months got it disconnected (without any problem) and took mblaze. when mts closed services in UPE, got photon+ reconnected. almost after 6 months shifted to another place and got airtel bb again. asked photon+ guys to disconnect and it was done smoothly (without any extra bill). may be i am lucky in these matters.


----------

